

Show HN: Snapshibe – Anonymously send "wows" to doges around the world - zachlatta
https://snapshibe.firebaseapp.com/

======
zachlatta
This was a quick hack thrown together to play with Firebase. Source is over at
[https://github.com/zachlatta/snapshibe](https://github.com/zachlatta/snapshibe).

